# What goes under wool soakers/covers?



## vespersonicca

Hello! I could use a little basic instruction. I swear I checked all the other wool threads already and tried to google it but everything talks about lanolizing and washing wool... funnily enough, I understand that part! I just don't get what should go inside the soakers... 

I've got a one month old and we've tried AIOs but they have all leaked out the sides. I don't want to give up on reusables and I've got a good friend who has knitted me soakers and I treated them with lanolin already but am honestly a little afraid of yet another leaky experience. :( Do you just fold up a muslin square or what?


----------



## xerinx

You use fitted nappies hun like tots bots, holdens landing, weenotions northern lights, dunk and fluff and about a million others!! I swear by my fitteds!! I do actually have a few fitteds im about to put up for sale if your interested? xx


----------



## vespersonicca

So basically all these cute little diapers I see that seem like they will soak through actually do at some point and need to be covered? Man, I am so confused! Why make such cute little inner parts if you have to cover them up to keep from getting pee all over the couch? I've got a couple sets of these diapers from imse vimse:

https://www.imsevimse.co.uk/shop.pab?category=562|88&id=841 

Would those be suitable to go under soakers? The couple times I tried them with the imse vimse covers, the inner part was so soaked that the covers leaked :(

Thanks for the heads up xerinx on your upcoming items for sale but I really want to see if all the random bits I've found and that have been given can be combined in some way to have dry clothes at changing time! I just want to be able to use washable diapers successfully even once!!!


----------



## Rachel_C

A wool cover is only as good as the nappy underneath it. So if you'd expect a muslin to hold enough wee, then yes you could use a muslin like you would a prefold. I think muslins are only really suitable for very little babies though. I'd use either a fitted nappy as listed in the previous post or you can use flat nappies, so prefolds or terries. 

When you say your AIOs leak, is it that they weren't absorbent enough or did they just not fit right? And was it poo or wee that leaked? If it was just the fit and only wee leaked, you can use wool over the top of AIOs and pockets as extra protection against leaks. If it was that your LO was out-weeing the AIOs though, you'd want to get something more absorbent. If it was poo leaking, I wouldn't use them then either as if you get wool dirty you have to wash it.


----------



## xerinx

Yep all fitteds need covering up but you can get cute wraps and woolies to go over them. They will seem like they are soaked as the whole nappy is absorbant but they shouldnt leak through the wraps if the wraps cover right and fit well. 

Try them with some lanolised wool and see how they work out for you.... You also may have a heavy wetter and need bamboo nappies rather than cotton/microfibre ect. Or may need to change LO more often as lil babies tend to pee alot!!


----------



## Rachel_C

Just saw your second post. Yes, any nappy that doesn't have a waterproof part built in is good for with wool. As I said though, the wool can only be as good as the absorbent part. If the nappy is totally soaked, you will eventually get leaks. It sounds to me like your nappies aren't absorbent enough. Those imse vimse ones are newborn ones so won't hold much wee. I would invest in some good nappies and/or boosters :)


----------



## vespersonicca

Rachel_C said:


> When you say your AIOs leak, is it that they weren't absorbent enough or did they just not fit right? And was it poo or wee that leaked? If it was just the fit and only wee leaked, you can use wool over the top of AIOs and pockets as extra protection against leaks. If it was that your LO was out-weeing the AIOs though, you'd want to get something more absorbent. If it was poo leaking, I wouldn't use them then either as if you get wool dirty you have to wash it.

I have a set of 18 used bum genius AIOs that I tried when LO was a week old. I tried for 2 days but got tired of changing the diaper plus all his clothes every change. I wonder if he was just too little for them then? It was just wee leaking through the leg holes... the BG are the kind that are supposed to "grow" with the child so they have all those snaps that are supposed to somehow adjust the fit but I can see how the leg holes might be a problem with a newborn... :dohh:


Thanks a bunch for the responses. I have no idea why the reusables seem so daunting to me. I suppose it could be all the selection and combinations out there leave me feeling like I have no idea what goes where! :wacko:


----------



## Lliena

1 week old is too little for the birth to potty bumgenius's I have only just starte using them on the smallest setting the past week or so and my little girl is 6 weeks :) Id try again with them in a week or two x


----------



## Rachel_C

I agree, your LO is probably just too small for them. Give him a couple of weeks to chunk out a bit! If you wanted to use them anyway, you could pop a wool cover or a small PUL wrap over the top to contain the leaks (PUL would be easier with poo leaks cos you just wash them with your nappies rather than doing special wooly things!). That'd save buying a whole new load of nappies. BG AIOs are generally very well liked so I think you should be ok with them if you can persevere.


----------



## vespersonicca

This all seems very promising! I've got LO in a pair of soakers with an imse vimse diaper at the moment. I'll see how that goes. I look forward to trying out the BG again since they were so easy to care for. Thx ladies! :D


----------



## Rachel_C

Good luck! If it's a couple of weeks since you tried the AIOs, I'd give them another go now, you never know they might work. How big is LO now? If you find the imse vimses leak, you'll probably need to change them more often or add some boosters. You could try microfibre cleaning cloths or cut up an old towel if you have nothing else.


----------



## vespersonicca

Rachel_C said:


> Good luck! If it's a couple of weeks since you tried the AIOs, I'd give them another go now, you never know they might work. How big is LO now? If you find the imse vimses leak, you'll probably need to change them more often or add some boosters. You could try microfibre cleaning cloths or cut up an old towel if you have nothing else.

I tried them again and they leaked (AIOs). :( I'll try again in a week or two. The soakers worked well but leaked eventually because the diaper was too wet. I think those imse vimses just don't absorb much at all. I'll be looking into different diapers. At least I'm hopeful again. :)


----------

